# cabinet jack



## smontanye

What do you guys use for hanging wall cabinets alone? ive seen adjustable pedestals online just wondering if anyone has some homemade that works good.


----------



## edp

*All my cases are 3/4" thick, including the back panel.*

This allows me to cut a dado across the back at a specific distance from the top on each box. The dado is 9/16" deep by 2" wide. The first thing I do when I get to the clients house is set level lines around the room that coincide with the top of the dado in the cabinet. Then I fasten 1.75" strips of 1/2" thick plywood on this line, screwing into each stud. This allows me to verify each stud location and, when the strips are in, I can just hang the cabinets in the appropriate locations without any concerns for vertical alignment. The boxes cost me just a bit more to make this way but I believe the benefits far out weigh any cost concerns. This and a few other steps allow me to install a complete kitchen of average size, including the crown molding, in about 8 hours. Maybe not a land speed record but OK by me.

Ed


----------



## cabinetman

What I do is use an ordinary small floor jack. I took the saddle off, and have a plywood plate that gets "T" nutted on. If there is a base cabinet below, I set the jack on a spacer box (I have a few different heights). With the cabinet slightly forward on the plate, it leans toward the wall, and it gets jacked into position.

Find your studs first, and mark off on the back of the cabinet where you will be screwing it to the wall. Predrill the holes in the hangrail. Once the cabinet gets into position, just put in the screws.


----------



## woodman51jfk

Years ago I looked into the commercial versions, but didn't like the price, or the fact that they all required one hand off the cabinet for adjustment. I came up with my own design using"
1) Leveling pad post with adjuster spinner from scaffolding ( you'll find then discarded on many jobsites )
2) tent pole from military GP medium tent ( army/navy surplus store )
3) 6X14 3/4 plywood, carpeted on top, with a 3" closet rod piece screwed & glued to the center
4) 4 angle brackets with hose clamp for stability
this unit is cheap, adjustable from 4 to 6 ft. in height, adjustable by foot, can hold more cabinet than two men can lift, and doesn't whine about hard work like most helpers these days!


----------



## smontanye

Thanks guys! Well its too late to do the dado method like edp, so i think im gonna have to make something. i think i might make one like woodmans but on a smaller scale, so it works on top of the base.

Cabinetman are you using a jack thats used to jack up cars? has wheels and long lever or a bottle type?


----------



## pianoman

Just screw a cleat to the wall... get the jack out of the way! Predrill and start a screw in the cab... put the drill in the cab....screw it in enough to hold, but not all the way...level...plumb and shim. Move the cleat to the next cab. Patch the holes when you`re done!


----------



## pianoman

Ask Moe, Curly and Larry what they would do...Larry would hold the jack and send Moe and Currly to get the cabinet. They would bring ti back and bump into Larry and the jack would fall over.Larry would bend over to get the jack and knock the cabinet out of Moe and Currly`s hands. Then they would be slapping and poaking each other and the customer would go to work!


----------



## pianoman

Always...I mean never set the base cabinets first!


----------



## firehawkmph

I have a tool called a gil lift. They are available online from their site, just google 'gil lift' . It has lockable wheels, square column that it in two pieces. It has a boat winch on it with a sliding platform. It also comes with an adapter for using the winch portion if the base cabinets are already in. Built out of aluminum, it is very strong but lightweight. Easy to transport. I install kitchens by myself most of the time and this tool makes it very easy. Cost a couple of years ago was around 625.00 US. 
Mike Hawkins:yes:


----------



## woodworks

firehawkmph said:


> I have a tool called a gil lift. They are available online from their site, just google 'gil lift' . It has lockable wheels, square column that it in two pieces. It has a boat winch on it with a sliding platform. It also comes with an adapter for using the winch portion if the base cabinets are already in. Built out of aluminum, it is very strong but lightweight. Easy to transport. I install kitchens by myself most of the time and this tool makes it very easy. Cost a couple of years ago was around 625.00 US.
> Mike Hawkins:yes:


That's a hell of a lot of money if your not in business doing it everyday. Even if I were doing it everyday, I'd still not spend that kind of money.


----------



## woodworks

Woodman;
That is a nifty tool. I have been looking to make something since I will be installing my own cabinets before long. Thanks for the info.


----------



## smontanye

well i got the cabinets installed just had a helper hold em up while i screwed. For the next ones i do i thought up a design using a scissor jack with a piece of ply wood on the top. Once i make one ill take some pics and let ya know how it works.


----------



## mmwood_1

pianoman said:


> Always...I mean never set the base cabinets first!


I always level and set my base cabinets first. Why do you hold this view? What's your experience?


----------



## woodworks

MMWOOD 1

I just went through your gallery and it made me sick. I can't believe you would actually try and flaunt you work in here. 

You have some aboslutly amazing peices. Your workmanship is superb. I thought I was good until I saw your work. After looking at your stuff, I've decided to give my tools to charity and become a bum. 

The one peice that stands out for me is the music shelf. I really like the way it turned out, although there are a couple of other items that I really like also.

Thanks for the pic's even though I think your just flaunting talent and trying to make the rest of us look bad.

I've gotta give you two thumbs up!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Oh what the hell, I'll go for three!:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph

*cabinet lift*

Woodworks,
I agree that the average diy er that is just going to hang his own cabinets would not want to spend 600.00 on a tool for a one time use. I wouldn't either. But I do hang cabinets for a living and that tool paid for itself after a couple of jobs. I normally work by myself and don't have to hire a helper. My brother is a kitchen designer and I do his installs for his retail customers. I have bought any tool I felt necessary to make the job easier for me. I have two different cordless impacts, three cordless right angle drills , inexpensive laser for establishing bench marks and the list goes on. I get paid very well for what I do and when I leave the job, it is done right. So I don't really mind spending the money on tools, probably one of my only vices. Could be a lot worse. I am actually starting to slow down on tool acquisition. I ususally question myself to see if I really need something and more often than not, put it back on the shelf. Just my .02
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodworks

firehawkmph said:


> Woodworks,
> I agree that the average diy er that is just going to hang his own cabinets would not want to spend 600.00 on a tool for a one time use. I wouldn't either. But I do hang cabinets for a living and that tool paid for itself after a couple of jobs. I normally work by myself and don't have to hire a helper. My brother is a kitchen designer and I do his installs for his retail customers. I have bought any tool I felt necessary to make the job easier for me. I have two different cordless impacts, three cordless right angle drills , inexpensive laser for establishing bench marks and the list goes on. I get paid very well for what I do and when I leave the job, it is done right. So I don't really mind spending the money on tools, probably one of my only vices. Could be a lot worse. I am actually starting to slow down on tool acquisition. I ususally question myself to see if I really need something and more often than not, put it back on the shelf. Just my .02
> Mike Hawkins


I can't say anything against that. In reality I'm the same way. When I was doing construction on a daily basis I was the same way. It's just that now that money is tight, I can't justify buying a tool that will probably only get used once. And that being my own cabinets. And I would agree with you, when you do it everyday, and I'm like you, I work alone most of the time, it pays to have the right tools to get the job done right the first time. I hate going back to fix something because I didn't have the right tool at the time.


----------

